# [Fri 24th May 2013] BRIXTON REGGAE PARTY with The Majestic live! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (May 21, 2013)

Expect a huge night of wonderful old-school roots reggae rock from THE MAJESTIC, back in the Albert by popular demand. Expect the very best in roots rook reggae - old school style!

We'll also have DJs supplying party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, ska. rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly till 2.30am - and it's FREE all night!

LIVE ON STAGE:

THE MAJESTIC
Roots reggae rockers THE MAJESTIC have supported big name reggae acts like Aswad, Misty in Roots and Mighty Diamonds and even played at the legendary Stonehenge Festival in 1983, sharing the stage with acts such as Hawkwind in front of over 60,000 festival dwellers.

http://www.urban75.org/offline/the-majestic-reggae-may-2013.html


----------



## editor (May 22, 2013)

Here they are in action at Boomtown last year.


----------

